# Nightly charge session overshooting set charging percentage



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I plugged my model 3 in last night, like normal, and set the charge set point to ~70%. This morning I checked on it and it showed it overshot the set point. Anyone have an idea on why? It was ~50 °F last night when I plugged it in so I don't know if the cold affected the charge calculation.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

What was the charge level when you plugged in?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> View attachment 14952
> I plugged my model 3 in last night, like normal, and set the charge set point to ~70%. This morning I checked on it and it showed it overshot the set point. Anyone have an idea on why? It was ~50 °F last night when I plugged it in so I don't know if the cold affected the charge calculation.


The charge level is an estimation, not an exact science - kind of like the fuel level in an ICE car. While battery charge levels don't vary with the slope the car is sitting at, they can measure differently at different temperatures and different times. It's never a huge change.

My advice to all owners, don't treat the range remaining display like it's set in stone! It's based on a voltage measurement (and probably other factors) of an electrochemical storage device. Additionally, the ACTUAL range that you get out of the car will vary even more than the natural drift of the estimate depending upon temperature, grade, use of climate control, payload amount, tire pressures, etc. etc. etc. The important thing to remember is that, from a practical perspective, it simply doesn't matter. Just drive the car, you will see what I mean!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

In addition to the variables above, another contributing factor could be the car balancing the pack after the charge finishes, which can affect the reported range by a few miles in either direction. (Though 10 miles in your case seems more than balancing alone would explain.)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> What was the charge level when you plugged in?


Around 17%. I actually got a warning that if the pack got colder I could lose more energy so it suggested plugging it asap.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

In other words: The car is crawling with digital devices and digital displays, but the battery is a temperature-dependent analog device.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Mine does this every once in a while. Not a biggie, like said above, battery capacity measurement is not an exact science, even though we are given exact numbers to stress us out!


----------



## JSand (Feb 13, 2019)

My M3 MR has a daily set charge set limit of 80% or ~208 miles. Yesterday morning when I got in it had 219 miles and was still charging. This even after I got a notification on my phone that charging was completed. It has always stopped charging at the set limit. Has anyone seen this before, or know the cause could be? While not a big deal (kind of like having an ICE fuel light come on and expecting to need 12 gal but actual putting in 12.2 gal) I don’t want it to over charge up to 100%. Garage was about 75 F over night so temp was not a factor. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’ve only seen a significant charge beyond the limit when I’m Supercharging and the car believes I need more energy to make it to the next stop.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@JSand, Yes, I have been finding that sometimes the car gains a bit more after it has finished charging. Attaching a screenshot from Teslafi that includes a recent charge session to 90%. After charging stopped and it slept awhile, it was up to 92%, a gain of over 5 miles. No phantom drain here, just phantom gain! Don't know if that was rebalancing, a dribble of electrons as it was still plugged in and asleep that was below the radar screen of what Teslafi can detect, or what other magic may have occurred.

Your reported difference of 11 miles is double my example. Did you happen to check whether it was calling that 84%? Any chance the charge limit slider had been changed a bit? It is not easy to precisely set the limit using the slider.

In general I concur with advice earlier in this thread that the battery charge level is an estimate and should be interpreted as such. Highly unlikely that there was anything to be concerned with. But your 11 miles was out of the norm, so get some pictures/videos if it happens again.


----------



## Petar R. (Jun 19, 2018)

I think I figured out why some of us (including myself) are getting car to charge above the set limit). In my case, this is because my wife's profile is set to show the range in km's, while my shows in %. So depending under whose profile the car is last charged, the charging is done in % or km's. For example, my wife was last to drive and plugged the car, and I am to drive first thing in the morning, I will see the charge in percentage, which could be slightly off, because of the internal conversion from km's to %.
I concluded this because it only happens if my wife plugs the car and I drive it after it is charged. It never happens when I plug it and drive it after charged.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

So for the past few months my car seems to over charge. I have the charge limit set to 80%, which is also confirmed with "tesla remote" app which shows the actualy limit as a number. So usually when I go out to my car, my car is anywhere from 80% to 84%. Most of the time im at 82 or 83 percent. Is this a normal experience?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Caulin said:


> So for the past few months my car seems to over charge. I have the charge limit set to 80%, which is also confirmed with "tesla remote" app which shows the actualy limit as a number. So usually when I go out to my car, my car is anywhere from 80% to 84%. Most of the time im at 82 or 83 percent. Is this a normal experience?


Yes, in my experience. Though lately, it seems to nail the charging % setting and stay on it. I don't know if that's because of v. 10, or because I'm plugging in more frequently (no longer waiting till the SoC drops to 60% or so), or just because. I suppose I may have accidentally balanced my battery on a recent very long road trip.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone seeing a discrepancy in what you set the charge level to vs when it stops charging. I just charged my car for the first time in a couple weeks. It's set to stop at 80 but charged to 83%

Not that it's a big deal but for a year it's always stopped dead on the mark

In the app the slider was dead on 80%. Only difference is that it's gotten significantly colder here in NY and maybe it's adjusting for that?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, mine is not consistent. Have it set to 80%. It stops at 81, 82 or 83 and occasionally 80. Totally random.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

No.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

There is another thread on this subject.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Are you setting it on the screen where it is just the visualization of the slider? I’ve not found it easy to set that with any accuracy or precision. I usually set an exact number in Teslafi. And then yes, I’ve been getting an overshoot of 1%: if I set 70% it charges to 71%. But I’ve never had it go any higher. I’ve assumed the difference I see is just round off.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Anyone seeing a discrepancy in what you set the charge level to vs when it stops charging. I just charged my car for the first time in a couple weeks. It's set to stop at 80 but charged to 83%
> 
> Not that it's a big deal but for a year it's always stopped dead on the mark
> 
> In the app the slider was dead on 80%. Only difference is that it's gotten significantly colder here in NY and maybe it's adjusting for that?


We are in that time of year where temperatures are getting cold and night but still room temperature during the day, and that range affects battery estimates.
It will depend on when you charge the battery, and how the battery's temperature has changed by the time you enter the car the next day.

If you charge when the battery is warm when you get home in the evening, it charges to your set point and finishes while it is still warm. Then chills overnight. The next morning you get in and see the battery reporting a percent or two below the point you set it too. It really did charge to 80%, but chilled afterward and the display is just compensating for that.

Alternately perhaps you didn't start charging till the battery was cold, or the charge didn't complete till the battery was cold overnight. More energy might have been put in to charge to that 80% when cold point. But if you don't come out to the car till mid day when the battery has warmed up with the outside temps and sun, then I can see it would then be reporting a few percent higher thanks to the warm battery.

Does that make sense/do you think that is what is happening in your situation? If so it should go away once we are in winter and temperatures are always well below room temperature throughout the day.

Or maybe it's something else and I will just follow along...

Do you have TeslaFi, can you see what the logged battery level is when the charge actually stops?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

BluScreen said:


> I'm OK with this as long as I'm not the only one experiencing it (which apparently I'm not).


I'd have service check in your case, though. From your description, it sounds like your overshoot happens regularly and is much more significant than others are reporting. You're seeing 5-10% over? I don't think others are reporting more than a few percent and I don't think it's a regular occurrence. Mine always seems to be right on or at least within 1%.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I plugged my model 3 in last night, like normal, and set the charge set point to ~70%. This morning I checked on it and it showed it overshot the set point. Anyone have an idea on why? It was ~50 °F last night when I plugged it in so I don't know if the cold affected the charge calculation.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

What was the charge level when you plugged in?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> View attachment 14952
> I plugged my model 3 in last night, like normal, and set the charge set point to ~70%. This morning I checked on it and it showed it overshot the set point. Anyone have an idea on why? It was ~50 °F last night when I plugged it in so I don't know if the cold affected the charge calculation.


The charge level is an estimation, not an exact science - kind of like the fuel level in an ICE car. While battery charge levels don't vary with the slope the car is sitting at, they can measure differently at different temperatures and different times. It's never a huge change.

My advice to all owners, don't treat the range remaining display like it's set in stone! It's based on a voltage measurement (and probably other factors) of an electrochemical storage device. Additionally, the ACTUAL range that you get out of the car will vary even more than the natural drift of the estimate depending upon temperature, grade, use of climate control, payload amount, tire pressures, etc. etc. etc. The important thing to remember is that, from a practical perspective, it simply doesn't matter. Just drive the car, you will see what I mean!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

In addition to the variables above, another contributing factor could be the car balancing the pack after the charge finishes, which can affect the reported range by a few miles in either direction. (Though 10 miles in your case seems more than balancing alone would explain.)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> What was the charge level when you plugged in?


Around 17%. I actually got a warning that if the pack got colder I could lose more energy so it suggested plugging it asap.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

In other words: The car is crawling with digital devices and digital displays, but the battery is a temperature-dependent analog device.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Mine does this every once in a while. Not a biggie, like said above, battery capacity measurement is not an exact science, even though we are given exact numbers to stress us out!


----------



## JSand (Feb 13, 2019)

My M3 MR has a daily set charge set limit of 80% or ~208 miles. Yesterday morning when I got in it had 219 miles and was still charging. This even after I got a notification on my phone that charging was completed. It has always stopped charging at the set limit. Has anyone seen this before, or know the cause could be? While not a big deal (kind of like having an ICE fuel light come on and expecting to need 12 gal but actual putting in 12.2 gal) I don’t want it to over charge up to 100%. Garage was about 75 F over night so temp was not a factor. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’ve only seen a significant charge beyond the limit when I’m Supercharging and the car believes I need more energy to make it to the next stop.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@JSand, Yes, I have been finding that sometimes the car gains a bit more after it has finished charging. Attaching a screenshot from Teslafi that includes a recent charge session to 90%. After charging stopped and it slept awhile, it was up to 92%, a gain of over 5 miles. No phantom drain here, just phantom gain! Don't know if that was rebalancing, a dribble of electrons as it was still plugged in and asleep that was below the radar screen of what Teslafi can detect, or what other magic may have occurred.

Your reported difference of 11 miles is double my example. Did you happen to check whether it was calling that 84%? Any chance the charge limit slider had been changed a bit? It is not easy to precisely set the limit using the slider.

In general I concur with advice earlier in this thread that the battery charge level is an estimate and should be interpreted as such. Highly unlikely that there was anything to be concerned with. But your 11 miles was out of the norm, so get some pictures/videos if it happens again.


----------



## Petar R. (Jun 19, 2018)

I think I figured out why some of us (including myself) are getting car to charge above the set limit). In my case, this is because my wife's profile is set to show the range in km's, while my shows in %. So depending under whose profile the car is last charged, the charging is done in % or km's. For example, my wife was last to drive and plugged the car, and I am to drive first thing in the morning, I will see the charge in percentage, which could be slightly off, because of the internal conversion from km's to %.
I concluded this because it only happens if my wife plugs the car and I drive it after it is charged. It never happens when I plug it and drive it after charged.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

So for the past few months my car seems to over charge. I have the charge limit set to 80%, which is also confirmed with "tesla remote" app which shows the actualy limit as a number. So usually when I go out to my car, my car is anywhere from 80% to 84%. Most of the time im at 82 or 83 percent. Is this a normal experience?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Caulin said:


> So for the past few months my car seems to over charge. I have the charge limit set to 80%, which is also confirmed with "tesla remote" app which shows the actualy limit as a number. So usually when I go out to my car, my car is anywhere from 80% to 84%. Most of the time im at 82 or 83 percent. Is this a normal experience?


Yes, in my experience. Though lately, it seems to nail the charging % setting and stay on it. I don't know if that's because of v. 10, or because I'm plugging in more frequently (no longer waiting till the SoC drops to 60% or so), or just because. I suppose I may have accidentally balanced my battery on a recent very long road trip.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone seeing a discrepancy in what you set the charge level to vs when it stops charging. I just charged my car for the first time in a couple weeks. It's set to stop at 80 but charged to 83%

Not that it's a big deal but for a year it's always stopped dead on the mark

In the app the slider was dead on 80%. Only difference is that it's gotten significantly colder here in NY and maybe it's adjusting for that?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, mine is not consistent. Have it set to 80%. It stops at 81, 82 or 83 and occasionally 80. Totally random.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

No.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

There is another thread on this subject.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Are you setting it on the screen where it is just the visualization of the slider? I’ve not found it easy to set that with any accuracy or precision. I usually set an exact number in Teslafi. And then yes, I’ve been getting an overshoot of 1%: if I set 70% it charges to 71%. But I’ve never had it go any higher. I’ve assumed the difference I see is just round off.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Anyone seeing a discrepancy in what you set the charge level to vs when it stops charging. I just charged my car for the first time in a couple weeks. It's set to stop at 80 but charged to 83%
> 
> Not that it's a big deal but for a year it's always stopped dead on the mark
> 
> In the app the slider was dead on 80%. Only difference is that it's gotten significantly colder here in NY and maybe it's adjusting for that?


We are in that time of year where temperatures are getting cold and night but still room temperature during the day, and that range affects battery estimates.
It will depend on when you charge the battery, and how the battery's temperature has changed by the time you enter the car the next day.

If you charge when the battery is warm when you get home in the evening, it charges to your set point and finishes while it is still warm. Then chills overnight. The next morning you get in and see the battery reporting a percent or two below the point you set it too. It really did charge to 80%, but chilled afterward and the display is just compensating for that.

Alternately perhaps you didn't start charging till the battery was cold, or the charge didn't complete till the battery was cold overnight. More energy might have been put in to charge to that 80% when cold point. But if you don't come out to the car till mid day when the battery has warmed up with the outside temps and sun, then I can see it would then be reporting a few percent higher thanks to the warm battery.

Does that make sense/do you think that is what is happening in your situation? If so it should go away once we are in winter and temperatures are always well below room temperature throughout the day.

Or maybe it's something else and I will just follow along...

Do you have TeslaFi, can you see what the logged battery level is when the charge actually stops?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

BluScreen said:


> I'm OK with this as long as I'm not the only one experiencing it (which apparently I'm not).


I'd have service check in your case, though. From your description, it sounds like your overshoot happens regularly and is much more significant than others are reporting. You're seeing 5-10% over? I don't think others are reporting more than a few percent and I don't think it's a regular occurrence. Mine always seems to be right on or at least within 1%.


----------

